# Tripower intake crack



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll post a picture later to show exactly what I'm talking about, but the '66 tripower intake I have has a crack at the water temperature sending unit threads. It extends from the threads about 1/4-3/8". It's been years since this intake was in service and it didn't leak then, but as I move forward with this build, I want to take care of these kinds of things before they become a problem. Should I try to remedy this now or not worry about it? What's the chance a crack like this grows? Is there even a way to fix it?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Not sure if you could really fix it. The part is cast. Maybe you could try applying a sealer (liquid metal or whatever it is called), letting it cure, sand, and then paint. I would probably just pick one up at a swap meet or buy a new aluminum one from John @ Pontiac Tri Power.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It could be fixed. Look up metal stitching. Probably easier and cheaper to get a replacement intake. '66 units are also known for cracking inside around the center carb, due to the choke set-up this one year used.


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Exhibit A









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's not leaking coolant, I'll bet you could run that intake another 50 years just the way it is.....


----------

